# Does the TiVo Edge for Antenna support ATSC 3.0?



## eman926 (Sep 5, 2016)

I would consider the TiVo Edge for Antenna eventually, but only if it supports ATSC 3.0, otherwise I'll just keep my TiVo Bolt until such a contraption exists. Any input?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

No, it does not support it. ATSC 3.0 tuners aren't really available right now. Check back in late 2020 or 2021.


----------



## eman926 (Sep 5, 2016)

tarheelblue32 said:


> No, it does not support it. ATSC 3.0 tuners aren't really available right now. Check back in late 2020 or 2021.


Thanx.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

It's 2022... Any Tivo ATSC 3.0 products yet?


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

If your in a market that has TV stations broadcasting in 4k (ATSC 3.0) your best option today is HDhomerun 4k products. They have a OTA 4k ATSC 3.0 tuner and a ATSC 3.0 tuner with DVR.
HDHomeRun SCRIBE 4K - SiliconDust


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

ATSC is nothing more than a way for your local TV station to gather data from you and your device. If you think Google and FB are bad, you need to look into what ATSC 3.0 will allow the local providers to do. The thrill may be gone after you see all that is involved.


----------

